# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Новый движок сайта

## Д.Срибный

Итак, установлен новый движок сайта. Теперь форум интегрирован с основным сайтом и блогами (дневниками).
Любой участник форума может завести свой блог.
Любой желающий внести свою лепту в развитие сайта может зарегистрироваться в группе "Редакторы", после чего он получит возможность самостоятельно публиковать статьи на сайте (с премодерацией, т.е. перед появлением статьи на сайте администратор сайта должен утвердить ее).

Сам сайт пока пуст, постепенно мы перенесем содержимое старого сайта на новый движок.
Кроме того, будет изменен дизайн сайта.

Если есть вопросы по новому движку и работе с ним - пожалуйста в эту тему.

----------


## Mig

> ...Любой желающий внести свою лепту в развитие сайта может зарегистрироваться в группе "Редакторы", после чего он получит возможность самостоятельно публиковать статьи на сайте (с премодерацией, т.е. перед появлением статьи на сайте администратор сайта должен утвердить ее).


Дима, спасибо тебе большое! IMHO чайника, что этот движок намного современнее и, похоже, быстрее, чем предыдущий.

Скажи, пож-та, а где находится группа "Редакторы"? Хотелось бы там зарегистрироваться и при случае чего-нить публиковать с тем, чтобы контент любимого сайта регулярно обновлялся. 
IMHO такая возможность будет интересна многим... Все-таки ЖЖ эта весьма специфическая площадка...

Спасибо еще раз!

С уважением,
Сергей Исаев

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сергей, сегодня я создам такую группу и с удовольствием внесу тебя туда.
Добавление в группу будет идти через админа, т.е. через меня.

----------


## Mig

Спасибо!

Какие документы и справки я должен представить?:):):)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сергей, ты уже в группе "Редакторы" ) 
На главной странице сайта в правом верхнем углу ты должен видеть кнопку - создать статью...

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, ты уже в группе "Редакторы" ) 
> На главной странице сайта в правом верхнем углу ты должен видеть кнопку - создать статью...


Спасибо! Кнопку увидел. Дело осталось за малым...
Буду писать тебе на мыло.

С уважением,
С.И.

----------


## kfmut

А проясните, пожалуйста, такой момент, а то что-то я запутался: новость/статья появляется на главной странице сайта, под неё автоматом создаётся ветка в подфоруме "комментарии к статьям", ответы в этой ветке свяетятся также и в комментах к новости/статье, однако с титульной странички форума попасть в подфорум "комментарии к статьям" нельзя, точнее только через кнопку "что нового?" и через списки последних тем и сообщений на форуме(???). Соответсвенно, если человек не пользуется кнопкой "что нового?" и редко заглядывает на главную страничку(а таких товарищей, видимо, много), то мимо него проходит все текущие обновления сайта и как вариант имеем дубли и в новостях сайта, и в профильных ветках, что, видимо, не очень хорошо..

----------


## muk33

> Вообще-то, на главной странице нашего сайта еще вчера можно было увидеть статью
> www.Airforce.ru - 17 июля - День авиации ВМФ России


Дмитрий, я видел эту статью. И я не сказал "не было", я сказал "больше".  (Для сравнения: http://www.inflora.ru/directory/russ...-aviation.html. 
И вообще-то я имел ввиду форум, а не сам сайт. 
К сожалению новый движок "мягко говоря" не очень удачен (неудобен, неинформативен, ненагляден). Видимо поэтому народ редко сюда стал захаживать. А жаль....

----------


## Холостяк

Почему!? Движок нормальный. Мне нравится, как и удобно все... Лучше чем у большинства авиафорумов... Просто люди имеющие интересы в этой области - более занятые, загруженные, в отличии чем теже домохозяйки у себя на форуме мечтающие о морских летчиках....
Фигасе... А ты еще и женские форумы шерстишь!

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Дмитрий, я видел эту статью. И я не сказал "не было", я сказал "больше".  (Для сравнения: Праздник 17 июля - День рождения морской авиации ВМФ России. 
> И вообще-то я имел ввиду форум, а не сам сайт. 
> К сожалению новый движок "мягко говоря" не очень удачен (неудобен, неинформативен, ненагляден). Видимо поэтому народ редко сюда стал захаживать. А жаль....


Вообще, движок форума не изменился. Он только проапгрейдился на новую версию. А что именно в нем неудобно? 
А на женском сайте, который Вы привели в пример, фотография А.Дундина, стянутая с нашего сайта без всяких ссылок. Вспоминается Кин-дза-дза... "- Одеколон украла... - женшина..." :)

И что мне особенно нравится - это грозная надпись - При использовании и перепечатке материала активная ссылка на женский онлайн журнал бла-бла-бла.ru обязательна.

----------


## muk33

> Вообще, движок форума не изменился. Он только проапгрейдился на новую версию. А что именно в нем неудобно? 
> А на женском сайте, который Вы привели в пример, фотография А.Дундина, стянутая с нашего сайта без всяких ссылок. Вспоминается Кин-дза-дза... "- Одеколон украла... - женшина..." :)
> 
> И что мне особенно нравится - это грозная надпись - При использовании и перепечатке материала активная ссылка на женский онлайн журнал бла-бла-бла.ru обязательна.


Холостяк, приходится: врага нужно знать изнутри :grin:. Это меня сестра жены так поздравила: ссылку кинула. Подколку принял  :Wink: , блин погоды третий день нет- прикованы к земле туманом, как поется в песне.
Дмитрий, то что фото цельнотянутое - я заметил, правда в данном случае даже приятно удивился такому интересу. Кроме того Саша многим презентовал диски со своими произведениями. 
Что касается "апгрейда" - это не только мое мнение. Это примерно как с новыми самолетами (4++) - возможностей больше, но чтобы что-то включить, приходится входить в меню,потом подменю ...и так до земли. Например раньше, чтобы сделать "Быстрый переход" я делал одно нажатие, теперь два+вращение колесика. Страничка личных сообщение "перемудрена", пропала наглядность. Смайлики опять же стали какие-то "восьмибитные". 
Я понимаю ревность к держателям других сайтов, но если отрешиться от контингента его посещающего, то, например FORUMAVIA, своей простотой подкупает. Грузится быстро, почти никогда не зависает и т.д. Коллиматорный прицел, одним словом. Вобщем старая оболочка форума мне нравилась больше. Это мое и еще одного старожила форумчанина  ЛИЧНОЕ мнение. Можно просто его проигнорировать. Вот ТОЛЬКО ЧТО: долго писал свое сообщение (периодически отходил) и при попытке его отправить появилась надпись "бла-бла-бла - пересидели время- -обновите страницу".  Есс-но при обновлении мое набранное сообщение исчезло. И если бы я не скопировал его перед этим в буфер, вы бы не узнали мои по этому поводу мысли.

P.S. кстати, буду не против если вы перенесте нашу дискуссию в другое, более подходящее  место )))

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Дмитрий, то что фото цельнотянутое - я заметил, правда в данном случае даже приятно удивился такому интересу. Кроме того Саша многим презентовал диски со своими произведениями.


В данном случае фото именно с сайта, поскольку я своими руками подкорректировал тональность снимка HDR фильтром, так что я его хорошо помню. Могу показать разницу между оригиналом и снимком с сайта :)




> Что касается "апгрейда" - это не только мое мнение. Это примерно как с новыми самолетами (4++) - возможностей больше, но чтобы что-то включить, приходится входить в меню,потом подменю ...и так до земли. Например раньше, чтобы сделать "Быстрый переход" я делал одно нажатие, теперь два+вращение колесика. Страничка личных сообщение "перемудрена", пропала наглядность. Смайлики опять же стали какие-то "восьмибитные". 
> Я понимаю ревность к держателям других сайтов, но если отрешиться от контингента его посещающего, то, например FORUMAVIA, своей простотой подкупает. Грузится быстро, почти никогда не зависает и т.д. Коллиматорный прицел, одним словом. Вобщем старая оболочка форума мне нравилась больше. Это мое и еще одного старожила форумчанина  ЛИЧНОЕ мнение. Можно просто его проигнорировать. Вот ТОЛЬКО ЧТО: долго писал свое сообщение (периодически отходил) и при попытке его отправить появилась надпись "бла-бла-бла - пересидели время- -обновите страницу".  Есс-но при обновлении мое набранное сообщение исчезло. И если бы я не скопировал его перед этим в буфер, вы бы не узнали мои по этому поводу мысли.
> 
> P.S. кстати, буду не против если вы перенесте нашу дискуссию в другое, более подходящее  место )))


Это вопрос более сложный. Согласен, что старая версия форума была проще. Зато новая версия позволяет интегрировать в единое целое и форум, и сайт, и блоги. Новая оболочка позволяет авторам самим публиковать свои материалы в статьях сайта. Значительно упрощается верстка и сокращается время на публикацию.
Ну и конечно вкусы у всех разные, многим нравится новая оболочка, но, конечно, кому-то она может и не понравиться.

С авиа.ру сравнивать конечно можно, но мы с ними в разных категориях. У них - отраслевой сайт, который  работает на выделенных серверах с толстыми каналами. Отсюда и скорость.
Наш сайт содержится на мои личные средства (я имею в виду оплату хостинга и софта. он у нас весь лицензионный), и позволить себе выделенный сервер я увы, пока не могу. ПОэтому периодически возникают проблемы с загрузкой сервера. Пытаюсь их решать.
Зато у нас сайт практически свободен от рекламы, что лично я, считаю позитивным отличием :)

Что касается последней части Вашего сообщения - на старом форуме так же было ограничение по времени написания сообщения. Зато в новом есть автоматическое сохранение содержимого. Пока Вы пишете свое сообщение, раз в минуту оно автоматически сохраняется. И если по какой-то причине у вас сбросилась страница, то когда Вы заново откроете окно редактирования, то в нижней части окна появится кнопка - "Восстановить сохраненное содержимое".

----------


## Холостяк

Так я тоже на вражеских форумах бываю. Так и есть - врага надо знать в лицо... На женском форуме я под ником "Дюймовочка" тусуюсь...Бамбарбия киргуду! 
Вот уамеров меня частенько банят. Последний раз забанили за аватарку из официального видео ролика КБ "Сухой". Посчитали ее угрозой интересам и безопасности США и их союзников, хотя я им объяснил, да и на видео видно, что СУ-35 отражают воздушный удар-агрессию в составе ударных самолетов, наведения\управления на цель и прикрытия.... Вот эту: 



А у меня на ФОРУМАВИА так вообще рябит все. Ничего не разобрать, все в кучу - нет никакого порядка, логики, построения, систематики... Такое впечатление, чтодо кучи все свалили. Старую тему не найти, чтоб продолжить и вести, чтоб нез асорять новыми такими же ветками. А там повторы, что-куда-где и не найти...Нет какой-то тематики, нет порядка. Потом само рабочее поле форума, где посты,тоже нет никакой наглядности. Там и анонимы что-то месят..., и ни фото нормально, ни схемку ничего не привинтить к своему посту.... Странички постов тоже совсем тяжко воспинимаются. Я там посмотрел, немного пообщался и забил, потому как потом так и не нашел не только старых постов, но и вообще где там что....
А тут вполне все удобно, наглядно. по порядку и на местах....

----------


## kfmut

Доброго времени суток!

Имею просьбу касательно фотографий в дневниковых записях, репорпажах и т.д.: сейчас сделано, что вместо превьюшек в статьи вставлены сами фотографии, которые при загрузке странички обжимаются до размера превьюшек; у меня выход в итернет через обычный usb-шный модем на не шибко мощном ноуте, поэтому, во-первых, такие странички несколько печально грузятся, т.к. имеют размер по паре десятков мегабайт, а во-вторых, при прокрутке страничек перерисовываются такие "превьюшки" чуть-чуть с задержкой, да и выглядят они при ужимании без интерполяции плохо, по крайней мере в опере. Есть ли какая-нибудь возможность применить более стандартный подход с отдельными нормальными превьюшками фотографий по несколько десятков килобайт в размере?

----------


## FLOGGER

Не хочу заводить новую тему, но у меня что-то непонятное. Три часа назад все открывалось нормально, а сейчас как-то страницы открываются по-новому. Но беда не в том, что по-новому, а в том, что очень неудобно стало. Что это такое? это только у меня или что-то поменялось?
Вот как стало выглядеть.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Я ничего не менял, это что-то у вас. 
Проверьте используемый стиль - меню выбора в самом низу страницы слева. Должен быть vB4 Default Style

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, все устаканилось.

----------


## AC

При попытке войти с главной страницы в материал "Ю.Г.Шатраков. Мы готовили войну..." по ссылке:
http://www.airforce.ru/content/lokal...otovili-voinu/
...выдает:
"Сообщение форума
AC, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
1.Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
2.Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации".

??? Никогда не сталкивался с таким. Почему так?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ммм.... моя вина... забыл открыть доступ к разделу. 
Попробуйте теперь, должно работать

----------


## AC

Да, все заработало! Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Добрый день.
Скажите, а у всех такая фигня, как у меня со вчерашнего дня? После клика на ссылке Форум открывается, а сразу - нет.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Проверьте, пожалуйста, какой адрес у вас в закладке. 
Должно быть http://forums.airforce.ru/
По этой ссылке все должно открываться нормально

----------


## Казанец

Вчера сайт не открывался, а сегодня всё нормально. Браузер Файрфокс.

----------


## Nazar

> Проверьте, пожалуйста, какой адрес у вас в закладке. 
> Должно быть http://forums.airforce.ru/
> По этой ссылке все должно открываться нормально


Адрес в закладках не может поменяться сам собой, у меня не работало всю пятницу, вчера с Мах-ом так-же не смогли зайти с его планшетника.
Сегодня все работает по той-же закладке...

----------


## kfmut

что-то не могу оставить комментарий к статьям на сайте, в частности http://www.airforce.ru/content/holod...odrome-bvvaul/, т.к. после нажатия кнопки отправки коммента ничего не происходит. браузер - опера различных версий, ява включена

ЗЫ ещё не работают кнопки в форме быстрого редактирования сообщений, что-то похоже у меня с настройками безопасности в браузере или ещё чего случилось

----------


## Д.Срибный

С оперой вообще отдельная история. 
Проверял на хроме, файрфоксе и ие. 
Поставлю вечером оперу, проверю.

----------


## kfmut

сейчас с "домашней" оперы 11.64 попробовал, правка и комменты работают, только не работает кнопка like в статьях сайта


быстро-правка и комменты не работают в 9-ой версии, тут я вас ввёл в заблуждение, почему-то отложилось что я с утра и в 11-ой версии успел посидеть с теми же проблемами, извините :-( поэтому проблема скорее всего не актуальна

----------


## Антон

Сделайте пожалуйста для ссылок,которые ведут на другие ресурсы,что бы они открывались в новом окне браузера

----------


## Fencer

Почему сайт несколько суток не работал?

----------


## Avia M

> Почему сайт несколько суток не работал?





> 3 дня пролежал... провайдер поменял сервера DNS, а про нас забыли... ((( но в итоге добро победило ))


Коротко...

----------

